# Metal Sheds, insulating problem.



## Benchwayze (23 Jan 2013)

I am buying a 10 x 6 shed. The local Council won't allow a wooden shed within 5 metres of the house, and where I want to site, is inside that distance. So it's going to be a metal shed. 

I want to insulate it inside with foil-backed Polystyrene and I wondered if its possible to stick this stuff direct to the inside of the walls. Or will I need to build an interior wooden frame? 

Any info much appreciated. 

TIA


----------



## carlb40 (24 Jan 2013)

You can get gripfill type adhesives that can be used with polystyrene. Not sure how good they are though.


----------



## Hardwood66 (24 Jan 2013)

Get some sticks like dung comes in big tubes like caulk used it before to stick celotex to the underside of a shed roof


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Jan 2013)

Grip fill isn't good in my experience it goes very hard and brittle and with the expansion and contraction of the steel it may well fail. I'd be tempted to use expanding foam. It sticks to anything dry, is impervious to moisture and will cope with the movement.


----------



## Racers (24 Jan 2013)

Hi,

I would use something other than polystyrene its flammable, Kingspan or similar would be best. 
My garage door is insulated with polystyrene covered with foil an it unnerves me, I must get it changed.

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jan 2013)

Pete. 
I think the biggest objection to Polystyrene and its flammability, is the fact that once it is alight, it is difficult to douse.
It gives off poisonous fumes.
It drips burning, melted foam onto other flammables. 

I think by the time ceiling tiles catch fire, a room would be almost gutted anyhow. 
I am prepared to be corrected on that last point of course. 

IOW I am conjecturing! :mrgreen:

Thanks for the replies gents. As the shed is mainly for storage, I am more concerned about keeping it cosy to resist damp and condensation, so I'll research on-line.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Jan 2013)

Do you intend to overboard it? For the sake of fire protection plasterboard is cheap, light and easy to cut. Or 5mm ply? They would both keep flames away from it if you had a disaster whilst working in the shop, hopefully giving you time to deal with things. I have a 4M length of hose connected and live at the turn of a tap loosely hung on the wall 'just in case'.


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jan 2013)

Hi Graham. 
I had considered plasterboard yes, but I am looking at Rock-wool now. It will almost double the price of the shed, so if I go that route, I might as well put my new workbench in there and use it as a hand-work shop. 

I'll get my name changed to 'Two-shops' maybe! :lol:


----------



## No skills (25 Jan 2013)

Oh no the exploding poly insulation stay away stay away!!!.... not.

I wont argue that its more fire resistant than fibreglass because it isnt (yes I have tried burning both) but insulation like jablite premium/jabfloor isnt like the stuff your parcels get packed with - do some research and you will find they have additives to help combat fire. I build things like this... (and others..)

http://www.unit-hire.co.uk/accommodationsite.htm

Which contain jabfloor insulation, even the ones for mod contractors. I have worked with the stuff for years and must say that it takes a fair old bit of heat to get it going, as mentioned you could line your shed with ply/osb or plasterboard if you had any doubts about it. If you do insulate and line the shed then make sure there is plenty of ventilation for the interior of the steel panel/wall as there can be heavy condensation form there.

Regards.


----------



## Graham Orm (25 Jan 2013)

Benchwayze":3tox73fq said:


> Hi Graham.
> I had considered plasterboard yes, but I am looking at Rock-wool now. It will almost double the price of the shed, so if I go that route, I might as well put my new workbench in there and use it as a hand-work shop.
> 
> I'll get my name changed to 'Two-shops' maybe! :lol:



Isn't rockwool absorbent? Condensation may lead to a mess???


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jan 2013)

I dunno Graham. Looks like I better forget it, and risk erecting a wooden shed! 8)


----------



## carlb40 (26 Jan 2013)

Grayorm":397b21kx said:


> Benchwayze":397b21kx said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Graham.
> ...




It is indeed, it will act like a sponge if there is any moisture about


----------



## Graham Orm (26 Jan 2013)

Benchwayze":oj72jmzx said:


> I dunno Graham. Looks like I better forget it, and risk erecting a wooden shed! 8)



I'm in the process with a concrete construction. It's going to take a while as I'm doing it piecemeal between jobs, but I am lining it with 50mm polystyrene and 3/4 sheathing ply over the top, all 4 sides and roof. I plan to create a welding corner that will close off with heavy curtains when in use, but with an extinguisher and hose handy I'm not worried about fire to any great degree. Polystyrene is good enough and cheap. 1/8th ply will stop anything hitting it that shouldn't. There are also planning implications with a wooden structure I think, re fire. I may be wrong but I think it has to be 5M from any dwelling.
I quoted for a job years ago where a wooden shed built against the gable of the house caught fire, the flames reached the eves and went into the roof space and the house was gutted.


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jan 2013)

Grayorm":2kufnli8 said:


> Benchwayze":2kufnli8 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno Graham. Looks like I better forget it, and risk erecting a wooden shed! 8)
> ...


Thanks Graham, 
As mentioned in my original post, 5m distance,,, the reason why I should have a metal shed. I might try persuading SWIMBO to tolerate a shed elsewhere in the garden! :mrgreen:


----------

